# Hypnotherapy for childbirth



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. I just saw this on the Discovery Health Channel. A pregnant woman chose to have hypnosis to help her with her delievery. She did not need an epidural (I do not remember what this is) and told her doc she was not taking pitusin either (seems she did not need it).I will look this up on their site in case anybody is interested.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, somewhere on the forum here is a discussion on this if you search for it, HT can be very helpful for childbirth.







Are you planning on one?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Oh my God, eric! No way!







Seeing the hypno was really nice and the way she reacted to it, very interesting. But even with the hypno I am still terrified of giving birth. I am a chicken by nature.







However, if someday (s o m e d a y) this starts interesting me I think I would consider the hypno and the other technique of giving birth in water.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, I know childbirth is a wonderful miracle, but I always thought from a male perspective, it would have been a good idea if the stork actually did bring the baby to the door. LOL


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

LOL, you men are so lucky.


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Hey, Zay! How are you? I miss seeing you around; I'm never around either,though. We are just very busy teachers!







I am currently trying to get pregnant and am very interested in this topic. Given the way HT has helped my IBS, I'd be very open to learning more about HT and labor. I saw soemthing about this once on one of those baby shows (Maternity Ward, Baby Story, etc), but I haven't researched it. I will have to do a google search sometime when I have a few minutes.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hello webbie,







This particular episode was from the Birth Day series (I have no idea why I keep on seeing it if it makes me feel so bad about the chilbirth thing







). This is only what I found on their site: http://health.discovery.com/schedule/episo...sode=2080621054 I'm sure there is forum for pregnant ladies somewhere in there.Here s what eric suggested before: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=11;t=000965 Another one: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=11;t=000838


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

here is something about this just for the information on childbirth and HT. http://www.hypnos.co.uk/hypnomag/williams.html


----------

